# What's the best way to store muffins?



## momchelle

I love to bake, and I often bake muffins--but lots of times, my very picky family doesn't eat them and it ends up being just me eating the batch.  (And I don't make freaky weird kinds, either--and I know the muffins are tasty because I like them and because I've had my sister and parents try them before and they've always enjoyed all the kinds I've made.  So, I know it isn't an issue of bad baking--my family is just super picky...but that's another topic.  )

Anyway, lots of times, after my two sons each try half a muffin (I always give them a half at first for them to taste--I don't tell them this, but I don't want each of them wasting an entire muffin if they don't like them...I'm too frugal for that! ) and my husband sometimes tries one (or sometimes not), then no one else touches them except me.  And if I don't happen to see any family that week, I can't give any away and share them.  So, how should I approach this?

Like take the batch I made today--it made 21 muffins.  Should I immediately freeze a dozen or so of them?  And, if so, what is the best way to do that, as I've never done that before?  And, is there a good way to store muffins at room temperature so that they don't become all sticky?  I know if the container is tightly sealed, they get all sticky.  Or should I put them in the fridge?  Would that help or not?

Geesh, this wouldn't even be a problem in most households my size...we have four people all the time, and then my stepson comes over a lot, bringing at least one friend.  In most households, the baker would be more worried about trying to bake enough to make sure they lasted, right?  And I've given up trying to bake things just to please everyone else--been there, tried that.  I bake what I feel like baking, what I have a taste for, and I try to encourage my young sons (ages 4 and 5) to try new things.  

Ahhhhh, the joys of motherhood, right?


----------



## urmaniac13

Muffins do keep several days, but of course, the fresher the better... I suggest you keep close track of each recipes, make very small batches at a time (I have a muffin pan which makes 6), and if your family like them, keep the recipe and make a bigger batch next time.  If you don't have a smaller muffin pan, you don't need to fill the whole pan either, just bake as you need!


----------



## JoAnn L.

To store your leftover muffins you should freeze them, you can freeze them up to 2 momths. Thaw at room temperature.


----------



## Sararwelch

I freeze muffins all the time - I individually wrap each muffin in plastic wrap and put all the wrapped muffins into a plastic bag.


----------



## amber

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I freeze muffins all the time - I individually wrap each muffin in plastic wrap and put all the wrapped muffins into a plastic bag.



I do the same as Sara


----------



## momchelle

Thanks--I wasn't sure about how to freeze them. 

But about the ones I keep out of the freezer--sometimes by the next day they are moist on top or slightly stickyish, even though the container I've put them in isn't airtight.  What do you put your muffins in if you are just trying to keep them for a day or two?


----------



## goboenomo

I only make carrot muffins and I wont let them last long enough to ever need to freeze them. But my mom has done it before.

I love carrot muffins!!!


----------



## boufa06

momchelle said:
			
		

> Thanks--I wasn't sure about how to freeze them.
> 
> But about the ones I keep out of the freezer--sometimes by the next day they are moist on top or slightly stickyish, even though the container I've put them in isn't airtight.  What do you put your muffins in if you are just trying to keep them for a day or two?


I bake muffins fairly often usually one dozen at a time.  I will freeze half and keep the rest in the microwave oven (has anyone thought of microwave ovens as temporary storage space?) as they can keep for 2-3 days since they contain a lot of butter.  However, if yours have less butter (eg. oat muffins) it is best to refrigerate them.


----------



## Shunka

Maybe try getting and using a mini muffin pan.  That may appeal to your small sons more; I know that my grandsons will eat those up when they won't touch the same type muffin that is bigger. Also, make sure that the muffins are completely cooled before putting into any type of container; that will help with the stickiness too.


----------



## momchelle

I do have mini-muffin pans--I think I will try that, thanks!  Worth a shot, anyway.  Good idea!  

And the microwave for storage--nope, hadn't thought of that, but that's another good idea, too!   I'll be trying that one, too. 


Now I'm really in the mood to go find another recipe to try...LOLOL...

 Michelle


----------



## licia

I have some I need to freeze also. I made Ina's banana crunch muffins and it makes way too many for us to use in a short time.


----------

